# Tractor sweeper broom options (Stationary sweeper not rotating broom)



## CK82

Hey All!

Would anyone have information on a stationary sweeper/broom for a mid to large framed tractor?

Lawntec, a Canadian contractor runs this type of broom on his Kubota 110gx, to drag out residential driveways. He stated that he fabricated it to go from 8ft. to 14ft. He also stated that many Canadian conctractors utilize brooms.

Does anyone have info on any makers of this type of a broom? Again its not a rotating broom.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## seville009

Older thread, but roughly the same subject.....Lawntec posted on it

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/pics-of-what-i-use-to-clean-driveways-not-a-plow.57217/

Could probably do the same with a rubber/poly edge on a blade, I assume


----------



## CK82

@seville009 , Thanks for taking the time to respond and pull up the old post.

Brooms definitely clean the best and being able to flex work great. Rubber/poly edge on a plow wouldn't be the same, however maybe on something that had down pressure and was setup similar to Lawntec's broom frame may work.

I still am not sure where to purchase the broom material, or how he fabricated his setup. Lawntec's tractor setup is what intrigues me the most which is on another thread. We can fabricate well, so if I could just understand detail more probably could do the same.


----------



## m_ice

It looks like one of those forklift warehouse brooms

Check northerntool.com


----------



## EWSplow

Titan attachments has forklift brooms. Pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## CK82

Thanks Guys for the info. I'd like to have the foldable boom extension option which make the broom extra wide, however that definitely would be a fabrication job. Just not really certain how to get the ball rolling here with tractor mount, broom frame, broom, etc.


----------



## EWSplow

CK82 said:


> Thanks Guys for the info. I'd like to have the foldable boom extension option which make the broom extra wide, however that definitely would be a fabrication job. Just not really certain how to get the ball rolling here with tractor mount, broom frame, broom, etc.


I believe titan has 5' and 6'. Could probably get 2 and do some custom fabrication.
There stuff isn't the most heavy duty, but built good enough to last if not abused.
I've bought skid steer adapters, auger bits and a few other things.

Edit 5 minutes after posting, I got an email ad from titan attachments. The Google is spying on me again.


----------



## JoshA

SweepEx, I believe a decision of SnowEx seen here on the forum has a broom I was planning to build from like LawnTec did. 


Post from above about the rubber has me thinking I'd ADD the rubber as the "first pass" in front of the broom bristles ...


----------



## Mr.Markus

We have a company here called Walco equipment. They make a good broom.
I have one on my front mount tractor for sweeping lawns.
http://www.walcoequipment.com/produ...-lawn-garden/ontario/walco-sweeper-push_broom


----------

